# Chelsea and Rose



## Sheepy (May 12, 2010)

I have yet to name my Rats (Female)

but heres a picture of them 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/placidsheep/4644772834/



Sheepy.


----------



## Miss_Jackie (May 16, 2010)

*Re: My Rats...*

Too cute! The one on the left has the same coloring as Topanga ;D

They are both very pretty little girls


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

*Re: My Rats...*

They're adorable!

I think the one on the right would suit the name Delilah. ^__^


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

*Re: My Rats...*

Such cuties ;3


----------



## kit9999 (May 27, 2010)

*Re: My Rats...*

Your rats are very sweet


----------



## Sheepy (May 12, 2010)

*Re: My Rats...*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/placidsheep/4647103624/

That's their home 

I think I decided on names last night

Chelsea and Rose  

Sheepy.


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

*Re: My Rats...*

dang, what kinda cage is that? I like it


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: My Rats...*

nice rats!! and great cage too


----------



## Sheepy (May 12, 2010)

*Re: My Rats...*

This is the cheapest place I could find the cage : 

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/furet-plus-ferret-and-rat-cage-by-ferplast-15988



I got it 10% cheaper than I should have aswell so that was nice 

Sheepy


----------



## Sheepy (May 12, 2010)

*Re: My Rats...*

Chelsea enjoying some yoghurt 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/placidsheep/4738167483/

And then the pair of them having a nice relaxing break... 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/placidsheep/4668921985/

They seem to be having a fun time rearranging their cage... Lol

Sheepy.


----------



## Sheepy (May 12, 2010)

If anyone would like to see Chelsea and Rose... I setup a webcam to capture images every 5mins of them...

http://www.placidsheep.co.uk/rats/webcam.html

Its mainly for when I go away camping soon I can still see them from wherever I am  

Dont worry my mum is looking after them for the 3days im away


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I love the rat cam! Beautiful girls!


----------



## Sheepy (May 12, 2010)

Rose and Chelsea by placidsheep, on Flickr



Sheepy.


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

OH how cute! They look like tiny versions of my two girls Luna and Aurora:


----------



## Sheepy (May 12, 2010)

Aww yours are soooo cute 


Just wanted to give an update.. Chelsea and Rose have basically got to the point where they are happy to be picked up and climb all over me or snuggle up..  

I was slow and steady with getting their trust  and now they just love running around my room and checking everywhere out 

Ill post more pictures soon 


Sheepy.


----------



## Nagi (Sep 19, 2010)

They look comfy in their new cage. Do they eat the jeans much?


----------

